# Severe shell rot



## leedrizzle_4500 (22 d ago)

So I've been looking after exotics for over 13 years now and i think this is the worst case of shell rot I've ever seen. They were covered in layers of algae which I peeled off and their shells are almost white, bumpy, misshapen and have deeper dark patches which I won't touch now. These pics are after they dried for half hour. I knew when she sent me a photo ofvthem it didn't look right but never thought they would be this bad. The previous owner has had a massive bollocking. They are both still very active so I'm hopeful I can sort them out.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What makes you think it is shell rot?


----------



## leedrizzle_4500 (22 d ago)

It's completely white with a few patches, after further investigation it might actually be limescale that's built up over time. I taken in dozens of turtles over the years and I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

leedrizzle_4500 said:


> It's completely white with a few patches, after further investigation it might actually be limescale that's built up over time. I taken in dozens of turtles over the years and I've never seen anything like this before.


Exactly this. Shell rot doesn't look like that.


----------

